# Беларусь > Витебская область > Полоцк & Новополоцк >  Международные грузоперевозки алкоголя

## Бран Тиршах

Компания «Ультра-Транс» занимается оказанием услуг по [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. Перевозка алкоголя – это рискованная операция, так как спирты входят в группу опасных грузов, которые требуют повышенной безопасности. В эту группу входят пиво, вина, ликеры, крепкие напитки и т.д.
Процесс подразумевает некоторые особенности. Спиртные напитки восприимчивы к внешним воздействиям, поэтому необходимо четко следовать правилам транспортировки. Сюда входит специальная упаковка, маркировка груза, а также контроль микроклимата. Если не соблюдать эти условия, продукция может испортиться и потерять свои качества. Перевозка спиртного выполняется в непрочной таре, поэтому для ее сохранности используются специальные меры безопасности.
Перевозка алкогольной продукции осуществляется в специальных цистернах, которые подвергаются тщательной очистке. В них необходимо поддерживать определенную температуру на протяжении всего времени транспортировки.

----------

